# Microcode for Southern Islands cards not in amdgpu-ucode

## wdsci

I'm testing out the experimental Southern Islands support in the AMDGPU driver (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU) and I noticed the wiki page says to install sys-firmware/amdgpu-ucode, but this package doesn't include the files /lib/firmware/radeon/pitcairn_*.bin which are needed to compile the kernel. Those files are provided by sys-firmware/radeon-ucode instead. I think the wiki should be updated to mention this, for others trying to use AMDGPU with SI cards. Or am I missing something? I just wanted to check here before editing, to make sure I'm not making a silly mistake.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

do you have sys-firmware/amdgpu-ucode with USE="legacy" installed? If not, enable these. The pitcairn firmwarefiles are in the radeon-ucode file, which is pulled by the legacy use flag.

greets, bb

----------

## wdsci

Yes, I did install amdgpu-ucode with USE="legacy". It doesn't install the Southern Islands (Pitcairn and others) firmware, only the Sea Islands files (Bonaire, Kabini, Kavery, Hawaii, Mullins).

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

i had a look into the ebuild:

```

# Copyright 1999-2016 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI=5

inherit linux-info

DESCRIPTION="Microcode for C.Islands/V.Islands/A.Islands Radeon GPUs and APUs"

HOMEPAGE="https://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/"

SRC_URI="mirror://gentoo/${P}.tar.xz

        legacy? ( mirror://gentoo/${P/amdgpu/radeon}.tar.xz )"

LICENSE="radeon-ucode"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64 x86"

IUSE="legacy"

RDEPEND="legacy? ( !sys-firmware/radeon-ucode )

        !>sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20150812[-savedconfig]"

S=${WORKDIR}/amdgpu

AMDGPU_LEGACY_CIK="bonaire hawaii kabini kaveri mullins"

src_install() {

        local chip files legacyfiles

        if use legacy; then

                pushd ../radeon || die

                for chip in ${AMDGPU_LEGACY_CIK}; do

                        legacyfiles+=( ${chip}*.bin )

                done

                insinto /lib/firmware/radeon

                doins ${legacyfiles[@]}

                popd

        fi

        files=( *.bin )

        insinto /lib/firmware/amdgpu

        doins ${files[@]}

        FILES=( ${files[@]/#/amdgpu/} ${legacyfiles[@]/#/radeon/} )

}

pkg_postinst() {

        if linux_config_exists && linux_chkconfig_builtin DRM_AMDGPU; then

                if ! linux_chkconfig_present FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL || \

                        ! [[ "$(linux_chkconfig_string EXTRA_FIRMWARE)" == *_rlc.bin* ]]; then

                        ewarn "Your kernel has amdgpu DRM built-in but not the microcode."

                        ewarn "For kernel modesetting to work, please set in kernel config"

                        ewarn "CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y"

                        ewarn "CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR=\"/lib/firmware\""

                        ewarn "CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=\"${FILES[@]}\""

                        ewarn "You may skip microcode files for which no hardware is installed."

                        ewarn "More information at https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU#Firmware"

                fi

        fi

}

```

as you can see, legacy firmware is pushed into the radeon folder in /lib/firmware. Inside the legacy firmware zip file there is the following:

```

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2943 2016-04-08 00:40 LICENSE.radeon

drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2016-06-27 17:24 radeon/

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/verde_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4480 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/PITCAIRN_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4480 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     62552 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/TAHITI_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    130796 2016-06-27 17:24 radeon/hawaii_k_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     24096 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8192 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/HAWAII_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    232752 2016-05-17 16:57 radeon/kaveri_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2304 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV670_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    101072 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/hawaii_vce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/bonaire_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4456 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/kaveri_sdma1.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/hainan_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/kaveri_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31996 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/hainan_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     10496 2015-02-23 11:14 radeon/kaveri_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/kabini_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31464 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/BONAIRE_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/TAHITI_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    101072 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/kaveri_vce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     16768 2014-01-18 17:22 radeon/KAVERI_mec.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/TAHITI_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     32336 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/bonaire_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/VERDE_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     21504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/R600_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2304 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV635_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/MULLINS_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    101072 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/mullins_vce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     21504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV670_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     63860 2016-06-27 17:24 radeon/verde_k_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     10240 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/KABINI_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31792 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/BONAIRE_mc2.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     90668 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/RV770_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     10496 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/kabini_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31732 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/HAWAII_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/TAHITI_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     24332 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/REDWOOD_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8448 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/bonaire_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     63956 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/tahiti_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/pitcairn_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4480 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/BONAIRE_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5440 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV730_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4200 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/KABINI_sdma.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/VERDE_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     16768 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/BONAIRE_mec.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/TURKS_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/KABINI_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2014-01-18 17:22 radeon/KAVERI_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/SUMO_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     16160 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/RV710_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/HAWAII_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/HAINAN_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31076 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/VERDE_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4096 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/R700_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CEDAR_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     21504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV610_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    101072 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/bonaire_vce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5440 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV710_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/tahiti_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4456 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/kaveri_sdma.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4456 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/hawaii_sdma.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     17024 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/mullins_mec.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     23888 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/CEDAR_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     32364 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/HAWAII_mc2.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/PITCAIRN_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2304 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV620_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3072 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/R600_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/mullins_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     10240 2014-01-18 17:22 radeon/KAVERI_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3072 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/BTC_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31452 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/OLAND_mc2.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4456 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/mullins_sdma.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/SUMO2_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2014-01-18 17:22 radeon/KAVERI_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2048 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/R420_cp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/PITCAIRN_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     61500 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/hainan_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/OLAND_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    130540 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/HAWAII_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2304 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RS780_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/MULLINS_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4456 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/kabini_sdma.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/tahiti_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31996 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/oland_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/kaveri_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/oland_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     24840 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/BARTS_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8448 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/verde_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2304 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/R600_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     10240 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/MULLINS_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2048 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/R300_cp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     21504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV620_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3072 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     17024 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/kaveri_mec.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     61768 2016-06-27 17:24 radeon/pitcairn_k_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    232752 2016-05-17 16:57 radeon/bonaire_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/KABINI_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4456 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/hawaii_sdma1.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    219672 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     59892 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/PITCAIRN_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/oland_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4200 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/MULLINS_sdma.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     17024 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/bonaire_mec.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     10496 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/mullins_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     24148 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CAYMAN_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8448 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/pitcairn_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3392 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV710_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    101072 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/kabini_vce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8192 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/HAINAN_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31212 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/CAYMAN_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3392 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV730_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2048 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RS600_cp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4200 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/HAWAII_sdma.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     17024 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/hawaii_mec.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8448 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/oland_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/mullins_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31232 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/TAHITI_mc2.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     24096 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/BARTS_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     32796 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/hawaii_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     62316 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/oland_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2014-01-18 17:22 radeon/KAVERI_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/bonaire_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31500 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/VERDE_mc2.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/KABINI_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31100 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/PITCAIRN_mc2.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31452 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/HAINAN_mc2.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/hawaii_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2048 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RS690_cp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    205080 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/SUMO_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     61304 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/pitcairn_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/OLAND_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2048 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/R520_cp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/verde_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4480 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/SUMO_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     24096 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/TURKS_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4480 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    115736 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CYPRESS_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4200 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/BONAIRE_sdma.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8448 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/hainan_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2048 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/R100_cp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8192 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/VERDE_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/HAINAN_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      6144 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/ARUBA_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/VERDE_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/PALM_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4456 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/mullins_sdma1.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     17024 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/kabini_mec.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     16656 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/RV770_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4096 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CAYMAN_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     17024 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/kaveri_mec2.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3072 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    232752 2016-05-17 16:57 radeon/kabini_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     24352 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/JUNIPER_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/BARTS_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8448 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/tahiti_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     90164 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/RS780_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4456 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/bonaire_sdma1.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/hainan_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8192 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/OLAND_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     61800 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/verde_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31076 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/PITCAIRN_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3072 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/HAINAN_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/MULLINS_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8704 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/ARUBA_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8192 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/BONAIRE_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     78248 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/BONAIRE_vce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/HAWAII_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/pitcairn_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/OLAND_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/bonaire_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/hainan_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     24512 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/CAICOS_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4480 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/PALM_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     16768 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/MULLINS_mec.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     64420 2016-06-27 17:24 radeon/tahiti_k_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8704 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CAYMAN_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3072 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     21504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RS780_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/hawaii_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4456 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/kabini_sdma1.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/mullins_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     16768 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/KABINI_mec.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CAICOS_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/tahiti_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     59004 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/HAINAN_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     74188 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/R600_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3392 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV770_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     60388 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/VERDE_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/kabini_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2304 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV610_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/BONAIRE_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8704 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/ARUBA_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/hawaii_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    232752 2016-05-17 16:57 radeon/mullins_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31644 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/pitcairn_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     25080 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/CYPRESS_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    130796 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/bonaire_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/HAWAII_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/verde_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8448 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/hawaii_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     61932 2016-06-27 17:24 radeon/hainan_k_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4456 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/bonaire_sdma.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    130796 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/hawaii_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4480 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     59316 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/OLAND_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2048 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/R200_cp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      2304 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV630_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4480 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8704 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CAYMAN_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     21504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV635_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      3072 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     16684 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/RV730_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/pitcairn_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     16840 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/RV740_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8576 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/BONAIRE_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     48424 2015-09-01 23:08 radeon/TAHITI_vce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31452 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/OLAND_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4200 2014-01-18 17:22 radeon/KAVERI_sdma.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-04-08 00:40 radeon/kabini_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     21504 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV630_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31452 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/HAINAN_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    232752 2016-05-17 16:57 radeon/hawaii_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     32044 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/verde_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    130540 2014-01-18 17:22 radeon/BONAIRE_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    232240 2016-05-17 16:57 radeon/BONAIRE_uvd.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2016-01-07 17:13 radeon/kaveri_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4480 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8832 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/oland_ce.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     16768 2014-06-05 13:38 radeon/HAWAII_mec.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      4480 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31776 2014-09-01 16:29 radeon/tahiti_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      5440 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV770_me.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     24668 2013-07-29 23:46 radeon/TURKS_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8192 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/TAHITI_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    130796 2016-06-27 17:24 radeon/bonaire_k_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     31076 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/TAHITI_mc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root     62748 2016-06-27 17:24 radeon/oland_k_smc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root      8192 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/PITCAIRN_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- root/root    116120 2013-06-18 20:30 radeon/RV710_uvd.bin

```

there is definitily the pitcairn firmware included. You just need to adjust your path in you kernel-config!

greets, bb

----------

## wdsci

Yes, legacy firmware is pushed into /lib/firmware, but as you can see, it is only the firmware corresponding to the Sea Islands chipsets, which are named in AMDGPU_LEGACY_CIK, that is pushed. The Pitcairn firmware files and other Southern Islands firmware files are in the source archive, but they are not installed. Adjusting the path in the kernel configuration is unrelated and will not change that.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

you should file a bugreport then at bgo.

greets, bb

----------

## wdsci

Sure, thanks. I assume that by "bgo" you mean bugs.gentoo.org? I will do that shortly.

----------

## Hu

Yes.  For the benefit of other readers, sys-firmware/amdgpu-ucode does not install Southern Islands firmware files references this thread (and is probably the bug that OP promised to file).

----------

## wdsci

Yep, that is the one. Sorry I forgot to link to it here.

----------

